# Nanjing Open 2008



## patrick (Oct 22, 2008)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=NanjingOpen2008

The competition has been announced on WCA

The first WCA competition in Nanjing China. 

Welcome to Nanjing
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nanjing

Date Dec 14, 2008 
City Nanjing, China 
Venue Nanjing foreign language school (NFLS) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nanjing_Foreign_Language_School
Website Nanjing Open 2008 website 
Organiser Ge Qu [email protected]
WCA Delegate Danyang Chen 

If you need to register the competition, you can leave the message to me


----------

